# Z4000 problem



## MikeA (Dec 3, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this question? I am with the Caboose Club in Foley Al. and I am trying to figure out a z4000 for SWARM (another group). The problem is the right 12 amp breaker pops at power-up, I have checked the power at the connector for P1 and get 14 vac on both sides (orange and red) , what else should I be looking at. I tested the connector off the board. The connector for P6 also has 14 vac on both sides.
Thanks for any help.
Mike A.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

You are talking about the MTH Z-4000 transformer. Well, I hope so,,,UG!
I did some research for you.....









There has been issues with some units with serial numbers in the range of 119865###, some 1198 numbered transformers were wired out of phase from the factory.
The first 2 digits are the month produced, i.e. 01= January, 02= February, 12= December. The next 2 digits, (positions 3 & 4) are the last 2 digits of the year, 16 = 2016, 98 = 1998. Examples:

0398XXXXX = March 1998 one of the first runs
1198XXXXX = November 1998
1001XXXXX = October 2001
Some have issues from having a loose connection where the banana jack is fastened to the housing and the nuts have worked loose. A loose connection could cause that issue. Even a loosy goosy banana plug could cause heat issues and a breaker trip. Open it up and check all the connections for loose wiring, cold soldier joints, components that look like they got very warm. If all looks tight, clean and fine, replace the pop up breaker...they go bad too!

_*Some interesting side notes about the Z-4000.....*_
It has been reported these units are manifactured in Korea,Chinese or Thailand. The earlier Korean Z's have had the most problems, with loose handles and pots. The Chinese Z's seemed to be made with lighter/thinner materials,the housing/handles . The most recent Z's made in Thailand have had no issues and seem to be the most "robust"and the workmanship/ internal components appear to be superior.
Thailand is clearly marked on the flat white outer shipping carton in bold letters " MADE IN THAILAND" check the shipping carton for origin, if your curious.

reference:O gauge forum

Hope you find your issue! Good luck!


----------



## MikeA (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you, nothing seems loose, replaced the breaker. Checked the wires to the banana plugs and they have no apparent shorts or loose connections. I am trying to think it's the board. Only the track 2 is not working. I am getting the correct volts from the others. I checked the track 2 pins and the voltage spikes to 12-14 vac at power up then the breaker pops, tried it with the pot out of the circuit, same result.


----------



## MikeA (Dec 3, 2014)

That is some good info to have. I think that they have at least 2 different sets of boards in these. It looks like someone has been here before me but was very tidy. Thanks for taking the time to get this info to me.


----------

